# Simplicity pattern



## Anolda (Jan 27, 2015)

I realize this is a knitting forum but I am looking for a simplicity pattern number 4993 and don't know where else to post for this.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Pricey!!

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.XSimplicity+pattern+%234993&_nkw=Simplicity+pattern+%2

I frequently have difficulty transferring a link to eBay. If you will just enter "Simplicity pattern #4993" in the search field, you will find some being offered for sale.


----------



## Anolda (Jan 27, 2015)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Pricey!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.XSimplicity+pattern+%234993&_nkw=Simplicity+pattern+%2
> 
> I frequently have difficulty transferring a link to eBay. If you will just enter "Simplicity pattern #4993" in the search field, you will find some being offered for sale.


Thanks


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Here are some similar patterns, but not the one you're looking for.

http://www.simplicity.com/c-293-quilting.aspx?pagesize=99999999


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's a link to the pattern for $6

http://quiltersbug.com/store/products/rag-puppy-kitten-bear-quilt-pattern-digital-download/


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

You might give this a try.. http://www.sewforum.com/viewforum.php?f=16&start=100

Or how about going to Simplicity site and get in contact with them see if they can be of help

good luck.. any idea what year that was published?


----------



## Anolda (Jan 27, 2015)

BoBeau said:


> Here's a link to the pattern for $6
> 
> http://quiltersbug.com/store/products/rag-puppy-kitten-bear-quilt-pattern-digital-download/


I cannot join as I do not have a membership and it is by invite only. Thanks so much anyway....will search for a way to join


----------



## Anolda (Jan 27, 2015)

cathy47 said:


> You might give this a try.. http://www.sewforum.com/viewforum.php?f=16&start=100
> 
> Or how about going to Simplicity site and get in contact with them see if they can be of help
> 
> good luck.. any idea what year that was published?


Not sure at all
Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Anolda said:


> I cannot join as I do not have a membership and it is by invite only. Thanks so much anyway....will search for a way to join


It says you do not have to be a member to order. I added it to my cart and was directed to checkout. I did not follow through as I do not need the pattern; but, I think you should try it again. This $6.00 price is the best you are going to find judging by the listings on eBay.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Anolda said:


> I cannot join as I do not have a membership and it is by invite only. Thanks so much anyway....will search for a way to join


It says you don't have to be a member to shop.


----------



## Anolda (Jan 27, 2015)

Peggy Beryl said:


> It says you do not have to be a member to order. I added it to my cart and was directed to checkout. I did not follow through as I do not need the pattern; but, I think you should try it again. This $6.00 price is the best you are going to find judging by the listings on eBay.


Tried ordering and not getting an option to put Canada in so I sent a message


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Anolda said:


> Tried ordering and not getting an option to put Canada in so I sent a message


That bugs me every time I run into it! It's an electronic download! What does it matter _where_ on the planet you are?! Your money is all they really want. Sheesh!!


----------



## Anolda (Jan 27, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That bugs me every time I run into it! It's an electronic download! What does it matter _where_ on the planet you are?! Your money is all they really want. Sheesh!!


I agree....frustrating when they sell to all over the world


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Anolda, please check your private messages.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Anolda said:


> I cannot join as I do not have a membership and it is by invite only. Thanks so much anyway....will search for a way to join


I was just there and it says you don't have to join to shop...


----------



## Anolda (Jan 27, 2015)

BoBeau said:


> Anolda, please check your private messages.


Checked my message and thanks


----------



## Anolda (Jan 27, 2015)

BoBeau said:


> Anolda, please check your private messages.


I checked my messages and messaged you back. Thanks


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

ebay listing, one bid, $18.00 - they have 2 others more expensive.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Simplicity-Pattern-4993-out-of-print-new-in-package-/281578709207?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item418f6620d7


----------



## Anolda (Jan 27, 2015)

Got the pattern now with the help of a very kind person. Thanks everyone for your help


----------



## SaLarr (Feb 7, 2012)

Absolutely something I would love to do.. Looked it up..
Out of my league. Amazon. $75.00! Ebay $39.00. 
If you are a sewer, enlarge the image and make your own pattern. 
Good luck.


----------



## MargieA (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Anoida,
The Simplicity patterns 2493 and 2935 are similar in size to what you are looking for. Pattern 2935 has an owl which would be facing the direction as the animal in the pattern you want. If you are located in the USA,,JoAnn stores sell these patterns and you can buy them when the are on sale for 
Five patterns for a dollar. Or if not on sale with a 40% off coupon.
I recently wanted the butterfly pillow pattern, but it has been sold out when I look. So, I think they are popular right now. 
Good luck, Margie


----------



## SaLarr (Feb 7, 2012)

Great link. $6.00 sure beats $39.00-$75.00!!!!


----------



## Anolda (Jan 27, 2015)

Have it now.....thanks


----------



## Haws (Oct 13, 2011)

I have that pattern. I am sure you have already checked Joann's, Hobby Lobby, and the sewing stores.
I purchased mine at Joann's, when they run them for $1.99. Check Joann's online.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

cute and sweet pattern


----------

